# Zippo Blu Repair



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought one of the original release Zippo Blu lighters and have had problems with it for most of the time I have had it. First few weeks it worked okay but after that it would only light just after filling and then just enough to get one cigar lit. Sometimes I could get it to light after about an hour but not long enough to toast the foot. I went through all of the videos on the website and filled and purged the lighter just as they discribed but still no luck. So after letting it sit around collecting dust for quite a while I thought I would send it in to see if they can fix it. So here is my question, will they pull the insert out and replace it with the latest rework or will they just tinker with it and send it back?


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

From what I have been told is that they replace everything but the case .:cb
Unless it is damaged:tu:2


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I have sent fluid Zippo lighters back with problems with the burner unit and they pulled the old one and put in a new one. They even recovered the spare flints that I had forgotten about. Excellent customer service.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I am hopeful they well replace the insert with one of the newer versions that is more reliable and by your responses it sounds like they will. I will post in this thread when I get it back and let you know if it works any better. 


Thanks:tu


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2008)

I just got back mine that was one of the original release one from Zippo. I had damaged the jet mechanism by not paying attention when I was replacing the flint stick I was trying to jam it through the jet rather than inserting it in the slot where it was supposed to go! Ended up with a soft flame instead of a torch.

Got it back and they replaced the entire inside and the lid hinge(which wasn't bad but Zippo replaces the hinge on all lighters sent back for repairs since that is the weakest part of the lighter). Works like new again.


----------



## rjs62martini (Jun 2, 2008)

Zippo will take care of you send the darn thing in and get it fixed they will take care of you "they will fix it for life".....


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Received my Zippo Blu back from Zippo repair a few days ago. They did replace the insert and it works great. Lights first time every time so far. Now it feels like an original Zippo, best most reliable lighters ever made. :tu:tu


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

just sent mine in as it wouldn't hold any fuel. Got an email that said they got it. Still awaiting it's return


----------

